# Clexane injections from gp



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi

Need some advice please..I require clexane injections post ivf. My GP was informed of the need for clexane and aspirin for pregnancy by my private ivf clinic and it has been recorded on my medical record. I will be going through ivf again but abroad this time. They do not use clexane. They Use fraxiparene? will my gp prescribe clexane as it is for a condition?? I have also been reading fraxiparene is not used in the uk?

Thanks

Tutu


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

On a quick search on google Glaxo Smith Kline produce a product called Fraxiparine which contains Nadroparin. This is just another low molecular weight heparin anticoagulant just like Clexane (enoxaparin is the proper name). They are both in the same class of medicine.

Whether your GP is allowed to prescribe clexane for you having private treatment abroad is up to them and the PCT. Many GPs refuse to proscribe medication for specialist procedures when they do not know the treatment plan or monitoring - if they do not feel confident. The PCT may refuse on the basis of cost - in which case you will have to find a doctor willing to write a UK valid private prescription and pay for the medicine.


----------



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi 

Thanks for advice. 

If I use fraxiparine injections abroad will I need to continue with that brand when I am back in uk? Or can I change to clexane when I'm back in uk as fraxiparine is not available in here?

How do I find a doctor willing to write a private prescription?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The clinical effect of both drugs is the same so you can interchange them if necessary. Make sure you discuss with clinic first though as they will need to advise on what prophylactic dose is required.

If you speak with your own GP surgery they may be happy to provide a private script. Alternative is to ask at any local fertility clinic if they will take on prescribing for you.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have a written private doctor's prescription from somewhere outside the EU, fertility2U have a UK doctor who will countersign it for you. It would obviously have to be written for a drug available here.
If it is within the EU and the doctor's credentials can be verified, the prescription is valid in the UK.

I know the London Womens' clinic will prescribe for you, but there is a consultation fee and a charge.

Best to ask around.


----------



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi mistletoe and mazv

Mazv: Thanks for advice on fraxiparine and clexane injections. Good to know I won't have issues in interchanging if needed.


Mistletoe: Thanks  for advice on private prescriptions. Definitely food for thought!

Tutu


----------

